# Steam Cooking Vegetables in Table-top Oven?



## Jewel (May 10, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good way to steam cook vegetables in a normal oven?  I steam cook my veg at the moment, I think that it's healthier and prefer the taste, but I will be losing the use of my cooker for a few weeks in the near future.  I have a table top conventional oven which I will be using in the mean time and wondered if there might be a way to steam using this.

Thanks,
Jewel


----------



## GotGarlic (May 13, 2007)

Hi, Jewel. I would suggest using a regular saucepan with a steamer basket on top of the stove. Just put an inch of water in the saucepan, put the basket in, bring it to a boil, put the veggies in, then turn down the heat and steam until done.

I'm not sure what you mean by a "tabletop conventional oven." Can you explain more? Do you have a regular with an oven, or something else?

Hope this helps.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2007)

You can also steam in a microwave if you have one available.


----------



## Jewel (May 13, 2007)

Hello, thanks for your replies.

I would usually use the stove and a steamer to steam the veg but the point is that I will not have access to my kitchen for a few weeks.  I don't have a microwave but have something similar to this (basically a small, table-top oven). That's why I was hoping there might be a way to steam using an oven.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 14, 2007)

Don't know where you live Jewel (you didn't fill in that info in your profile) but one option might be to purchase a 1 or 2 burner hot plate. They are generally inexpensive where I live in Texas - ranging from about $20-$40 for the electric models. And, I've saved a lot of money using them to cook in my motel room when my company had me out on 1-3 month projects. This way you would have a 1 or 2 burner "cooker" while your kitchen is out of commission.

A table-top oven is going to be a challenge for "steaming" because of it's size. But, you could always braise (cook in an oven with a bit of water which will form steam in a sealed package or pan) or roast (dry cooking in an open pan - usually with a bit of oil to promote browning) your vegetables. Either of these methods are just about as healthy as steaming.


----------



## Jewel (May 14, 2007)

Thank you for your suggestions.


----------

